# Preseason [5]: Boston Celtics [1-3] vs New Jersey Nets [0-3]



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

vs









The Boston Celtics play the New Jersey Nets at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Wednesday, October 18th, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 PM and will be televised by







New England.
 
The probable starters for each team:













Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Team Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
 Please *visit* the *New Jersey Nets Forum Game Thread* !


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perk: I give myself a 6 out of 10 for the preseason. 
Gary/Gred (don't know which one, don't care): What will bring it up to a 8 or 9?
Perk: I need to average 10 rebounds per game for us to win and about 3/4 blocks per game!

HELL YEA! I love this guy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perk over the top to Pierce.

Ah the good old Walker-Pierce killer opening.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is it just me or do the Celtics have 19 offensive fouls in the first five minutes?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Telfair, Rondo, TA, Pierce, Gomes.

Sigh.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Leon Powe is in the game.

Oh, and the Celtics look bad. Tony Allen is completely erratic.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down thirteen,14-27, at the end of the first quarter.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Wright, GF</td><td>12</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>12</td><td>3-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>10</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>7</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bostjan Nachbar, SF</td><td>4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mikki Moore, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>8-21</td><td>1-5</td><td>10-11</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>27</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*38.1%*</td><td>*20.0%*</td><td>*90.9%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 2 (0)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>9</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Jackson, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Leon Powe, F</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>5-15</td><td>0-2</td><td>4-5</td><td>3</td><td>11</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td><td>12</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*80.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (12)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The only Celtic players looking decent are Sebastian Telfair and Ryan Gomes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

My first impression of Powe: he's weak defensively [he's strong, but he's not tall or athletic enough to cover power forwards] and he is a smart rebounder [he failed to hit an inside shot, but managed to grab an offensive rebound off Rondo's missed tip in. he positions himself well]. He doesn't finish that well, but he can find a spot as the 12th man; the guy who hustles and occasionally contributes.

Rondo is very erratic tonight, too.

Luke Jackson makes a nice three-point shot. He shoots with two hands.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is this game over yet?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Oooohh nice look By Gerald to find Al open on the block.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is it just me or does Powe get rejected on every shot?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Powe has lost his athleticisim and his lack of height and his shot knees will result in a lot of rejections. As long as he rebounds, though, it won't matter.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson's post game seems much more refined. He hasn't down anything drastic, but he's learned how to make subtle moves around the basket to fake defenders and draw fouls. He fakes and exaggerates contact in the appropriate situations and his upfakes have become more effective. He's still weak defensively, but any progress out of the kid is encouraging.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Celtics making a huge comeback vs the Nets 2nd unit.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gomes and Powe look really good.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice floater. Rondo just doesn't stop amazing me.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Ohhh Bassy is THE MAN.

Celtics win


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Telfair's shot mechanics are really nice. I'm surprised he doesn't hit more of thsoe shots.

The Nets are an amazing team. Krstic has really improved. Carter looks motivated. They should have no problem winning the Atlantic this season.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

thats a nice comeback. nice dunk by green


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah Green's dunk was pretty sick. You could see it coming the whole way. I stood up while he drove haha.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

What did Luke end up with?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> Telfair's shot mechanics are really nice. I'm surprised he doesn't hit more of thsoe shots.
> 
> The Nets are an amazing team. Krstic has really improved. Carter looks motivated. They should have no problem winning the Atlantic this season.


Raptors and maybe Celtics can challenge IMO


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I saw the game, and I loved the hustle and scrappy plays from your youth BUT sadly I think you guys are in big trouble this season. If everyteam plays the Celts like the Nets played you all in the first half of the game then its going to be a long season. They basically focused on Pierce and let everyone else do what they want. The starting unit could easily have stretched that 20 point lead if Frank didnt let the 3rd stringers in.

All in all fun game


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> Raptors and maybe Celtics can challenge IMO


For, what? The bottom of the division? 

The Raptors are the only team in the division that are probably worse than the Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LX said:


> For, what? The bottom of the division?
> 
> The Raptors are the only team in the division that are probably worse than the Celtics.


Knicks?

Raptors this year > Celtics.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Knicks?
> 
> Raptors this year > Celtics.


No way. The Raptors have nothing outside of Bosh. They got a hack that couldn't make in the NBA his first time around in Parker, and there's no indication that he's even good now. Bargnani is going to get lit up like a christmas tree. They are pretty much a team full of foreigners and cast-offs. They won't leave the basement.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anthony Parker is a better player than anyone on the Celtics' roster not named Paul Pierce or Wally Szczerbiak [one may make the argument that the difference in Szczerbiak and Parker's defensive ability makes Parker the superior player].


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> [one may make the argument that the difference in Szczerbiak and Parker's defensive ability makes Parker the superior player].


I really, really hope you're joking. When Parker proves he can actually stick in the NBA (nevermind average over 5ppg), then we'll talk. Until then, there's simply no comparision between Szczerbiak and Parker.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Parker was the best player in Europe for the last two seasons. His game is much improved from the last time we saw him in the NBA. His mid-range shooting is better than Wally's. He penetrates better than Wally. He finishes better than Wally. He defends better than Wally. He passes better than Wally.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

That's nice. Call me when he proves it in the NBA. I know nothing about him, so I'm not saying he can't be better, but I'd like to see before I put him over an established player and former All-Star.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LX said:


> No way. *The Raptors have nothing outside of Bosh.* They got a hack that couldn't make in the NBA his first time around in Parker, and there's no indication that he's even good now. Bargnani is going to get lit up like a christmas tree. They are pretty much a team full of foreigners and cast-offs. They won't leave the basement.


T.J. Ford, Mo-Pete, Fred Jones, Rasho, Parker...


----------

